# Question about doghouse bedding



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I have heard that cedar and pine are not really the best.. nor is straw.. the best is a good quality grass hay.. 
I cannot give you the reasons for not using cedar and pine... just what I have been told and can no longer remember the reasons.. 
I am afraid this is not a lot of help, but its what I settled on after listening to a lot of people and reading..


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

My biggest problem with any outdoor bedding is that it just gets detstroyed or drug out all over the place when we have to leave her outside all day. I've tried about everything and finally took a piece of plywood about 2' x 3', and wrapped it in 3 layers of sheepskin attached with a staple gun. Its the only thing she can't drag out of the dog house. 
I figured when it starts getting stinky, I can just pry off the staples and throw the sheepskins in the washing machine.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

My doggies sleep on these:

http://www.kuranda.com/shop/allproducts.asp

You can just hose them off when they need it. They (the poly resin) are pretty much indestructable.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have heard pine chips have an oil that can be toxic. I'm not sure about ceder. You might research it to make sure. 

When I had an outside dog I used straw as insulation during the winter months. Bales of hay and loose straw piled outside and inside the doghouse. Other bedding was just too expensive for me at the time. The straw will get moldy and start to rot when the spring/summer rains come and I raked it out and put new down often.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

My first Lab was an outside doggie he had an insulated dog house but I put straw in it and in the winter time I got extra bales and put them around the outside of it for extra insulation. I also took and old tire tube and cut it and stapled it to the opening of the door and it mad a nice flexible door for the winter months.[/COLOR]


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

I didn't want to make a whole new post however, I thought i'd mention a site I just found about cedar: 
http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/guineapigs/a/woodshavings.htm

I recently wanted to buy a dog bed from Costco (like Sams Club) that was only 20 bucks! It was a large bed/pillow like thing. I loaded it in my cart and when I got to the register to unload it it totally reeked of gasoline/cedar/chemical I asked the checker what the smell was and she explained that it's cedar shavings and that dog's like cedar (what an idiot) and thats why they stuff it with that. Since I was buying it for my 5 month old puppy I asked her to put it back, the smell almost made me sick! Anyone know of any good beds or a store toget a reasonably priced bed, not necessiarly for the dog house, but for the house. I love the kuranda bed, but they're alittle pricey for me right now.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

If you have a bit of sewing talent, you can get some heavy duty denim and make a 'duvet'. Stuff it with straw and then use velcro to make a closure.

Every so often (never had an outside dog so I don'tknow how often) you can pull out the old straw and restuff it. That would keep the straw from getting all over everywhere.

Maybe some of the dogbeds have a replaceable outer cover that you could get and just use the cover.

You could use eyelets attached to the dog house and snaps attached to the dog bed to keep it IN the doghouse.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

RileyStar said:


> I didn't want to make a whole new post however, I thought I'd mention a site I just found about cedar:
> http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/guineapigs/a/woodshavings.htm
> 
> I recently wanted to buy a dog bed from Costco (like Sams Club) that was only 20 bucks! It was a large bed/pillow like thing. I loaded it in my cart and when I got to the register to unload it it totally reeked of gasoline/cedar/chemical I asked the checker what the smell was and she explained that it's cedar shavings and that dog's like cedar (what an idiot) and thats why they stuff it with that. Since I was buying it for my 5 month old puppy I asked her to put it back, the smell almost made me sick! Anyone know of any good beds or a store to get a reasonably priced bed, not necessarily for the dog house, but for the house. I love the kuranda bed, but they're a little pricey for me right now.


i have bought several huge beds at Big Lots (don't know if you have those around you) they were $20 & have a removable cover. i also got my soft crate there for $30, it is great quality (one of the best I have seen) and is the 32 inch size.


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*Dog Bed*

We special ordered a down filled Bed for Kelso.

We buy our own down filled comforters from a palce in Polson MT. Called "Three Dog Down".

I called and asked if they had ever made a down bed for a dog. There answer was no but they would give it a go.

Kelso now has a wonderful down filled bed. And he loves it.

Naturally he sleeps on our down comforter on our bed.
Oh yea, also on his own down pillow.

Go figure.


----------

